# Athos de Tracia ya es moderadora



## mkellogg

Hola a todos,

Tengo el gusto de anunciar que Athos de Tracia ya es moderadora del foro español-français.

Enhorabuena, Athos de Tracia 

Mike


----------



## Paquita

¡Bienvenida a nuestra cuarta mosquetera! La que faltaba al equipo.
Y para que no te pillen desprevenida, una pequeña muestra de lo que te espera...









jajajaj 

Besos mil

Paquita


----------



## Gévy

Ouaisssssssssss ! ¡Lánzate al agua p'Athos y échanos una mano!

Tu as préparé tes petites pancartes, tes outils ?









​ N'oublie pas la phrase la plus importante: Et le contexte, où il est le contexte, heinnnnnnn???????????

Mais malgré tout, garde ton joli sourire, ta bonne humeur, et tu verras, tout ira comme sur des roulettes.

Bienvenue dans l'équipe, Athos de Tracia. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## fsabroso

Hola Athos de Tracia

Bienvenida y gracias por aceptar colaborar con nosotros.






Saludos.


----------



## jprr

*Félicitations*.




NB : le tonneau peut être partagé pour fêter l'événement.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Encore un modérateur ?
Pfff, bon, aller... zou !  ¡Al agua, p'Athos!
Félicitations !

Ça y est... j'm'ai trompé !
Modératrice ! Pardon.
Ça commence bien !


----------



## Aire_Azul

*Vive la nouvelle mode, euh... "mod"!
*
*
Félicitations!
*​ 
























​


----------



## Angel.Aura

Oh la la 
*Bienvenue!!*


Laura


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Vaya *Athos*, ahora que habíamos empezado una bonita amistad… 

¡Felicidades por el nombramiento! 
Más, teniendo en cuenta que creo que has batido un récord: ¡moderadora a los seis meses de llegar! ¡Bravo!

Ya verás que, pese a lo que te hayan podido decir en el seminario  tus ahora colegas, en el fondo somos unos buenos chicos (solo hay que tratarnos con mucho cariño…). 

¡Enhorabuena y no te olvides de tus humildes orígenes foreros! 


¡Temblemos chicos! ¡Me temo que a partir de ahora las señoras moderadoras dispondrán de más tiempo libre para practicar su afición favorita! 

OS PRESENTO LA QUE VA A SER UNA PROFESIÓN DE FUTURO POR ESTOS PAGOS:





Ché, no me borréis ahora esto, que es broma, ¡eh!​


----------



## Gévy

Víctor, no vamos a quitar nada, es que nos hace muchísima falta: ¿quién si no nos afilará la lengua? 

Besotes,

Gévy


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Oh Gévy, t'as mis ton auto-portrait ? 

Je t'assure que tu n'auras pas de mal avec moi AdT : je ne pointe le bout de mon nez sur ce forum que 3 fois l'an (les années bissextiles, sinon c'est 2) ! 

Je te souhaite beaucoup de temps libre, beaucoup de mauvais temps (pour ne pas utiliser ton temps libre à l'extérieur de WR ! ), beaucoup de temps... pérament (et du sang froid tant qu'à faire !), et beaucoup de souvenirs du bon temps (celui d'avant...) ! 

Bisettes.


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Bienvenue!  Voici quelques petites choses pour t'aider avec ta nouvelle profession ...






..... et bravo!


----------



## fenixpollo

¡Felicidades, AdeT, y bienvenida al equipo!


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Gévy said:


> Víctor, no vamos a quitar nada, es que nos hace muchísima falta: ¿quién si no nos afilará la lengua?



Bueno, *Gévy*, yo no voy tan lejos, el señor de arriba no es más que un afilador de tijeras  .

_Por cierto, he visto que *ADT *ya ha puesto las suyas a prueba. ¡Esto promete!_


----------



## JeSuisSnob

¡Vaya que tiene razón Paquita!






¿Ya te empezaste a acostumbrar, Sonia? (Porque yo todavía no. ) 

Bienvenida.


----------



## swift

¿Recuerdas Sonia cuando te decía que este día llegaría?

Cuando vi este hilo, sentí una gran emoción. Me satisface mucho saber que ahora contamos con tu sabiduría a ambos lados del mostrador.

Mucho ánimo y enhorabuena.

Un beso,


José


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Buenos noches a todos y muchas gracias.

Los que me conocen un poquito saben que se me hace muy cuesta arriba encontrar las palabras adecuadas en estos casos. 

Quiero dar las gracias a mis fantásticas compañeras, Paquita, Gévy y Martine, con las que me siento como en familia y me están arropando muchísimo. 
*Chicas, ¡ya estamos juntas!*​ 


 


Acabo de iniciar mi andadura como moderadora en WE y me queda todavía mucho por aprender pero conozco bien las fatigas de los moderadores, aunque aquí todo es muy distinto y os puedo asegurar que nada o poco tiene que ver con lo que podemos encontrar allí fuera: 



 



Así que, tranquilo Víctor, sigo siendo ante todo la misma forista a la que le encanta este humor _marxista_ tan tuyo.



 


Sin embargo, y para concluir:



 


*Si el mod llega tarde, mas le vale al tiempo ir mas despacio.*
*Los mods no duermen, esperan.*
*Los mods no leen el foro, lo estudian.*
*Si Albert Einstein hubiese posteado la teoría de la relatividad en un foro, el mod le hubiese cerrado el post por ser un tema sin sentido.*


----------



## ILT

¡Bienvenida! Qué gusto saber que ya eres parte del equipo.


----------



## Vanda

Bem-vinda ao time!

Dressing for work:


----------



## GURB

Hola
 Enhorabuena Athos por tu mercida promoción.
Veo que, como en Los Tres Mosqueteros, ahora las moderadoras sois cuatro y me alegro,  y felicito a las otras tres por haberte escogido, sabiendo además que Athos siempre va por delante en la consabida trinidad. Seguro que seguirás los pasos del ilustre Athos:
*"  Il ne donnait jamais de conseils qu'on ne lui demandât. Encore fallait-il les lui demander deux fois. "*
Una reverencia de Gurb.


----------



## cuchuflete

!Bienvenida al manicomio!


----------



## totor

*como ya varios te han preparado
para las malas,

aquí va algo que
deberás tener siempre a mano
para el resto


¡¡¡felicidades, athos!!!
*​


----------



## Nanon

¡Felicidades, Athos!
Ahora somos moderad@s por "la pandilla de las cuatro"...


----------

